# Basic Avatar



## Waflix (May 6, 2011)

When I am reading a topic, I see that a lot of users don't have an avatar. So how about a basic avatar for everyone? Or maybe something like this modification for phpBB (a random basic avatar).
Of course it would also be a good idea to create the option to disable this function.

I've made a poll. Vote if you think my idea is OK or not.


----------



## Sausage Head (May 6, 2011)

i don't really like to see tons of the same avatar, but a random avatar might be good. avatars are the way i recognize people. it's very confusing if people don't have one.


----------



## The Catboy (May 6, 2011)

I am going to agree with Sausage Head


----------



## wasim (May 6, 2011)

Sausage Head said:
			
		

> i don't really like to see tons of the same avatar, but a random avatar might be good. avatars are the way i recognize people. it's very confusing if people don't have one.


Same here too


----------



## Quanno (May 6, 2011)

I think it's a good idea. Besides, if people don't like their randomly given avatar, this could get them to use their own avatar.


----------



## Rydian (May 6, 2011)

I have to admit avatars are my main form of recognition as well.

If a default were to be used, it could perhaps be dynamically generated from a hash of the username or something like that so each user would have a different pattern?  But it seems this would fall under the "Don't care" realm.


----------



## CannonFoddr (May 6, 2011)

Hmm what about something like this for a 'Random' Avatar - perhaps the 'icon' in the middle can be totally random







(Try it out & see what it does)


----------



## Minox (May 6, 2011)

What if people do not want avatars? Would this be forced upon them or would this random avatar suggestion be some kind of opt-in program?


----------



## prowler (May 6, 2011)

If this gets done, I'm going to put a blank pixel as my avatar.


----------



## Waflix (May 6, 2011)

Q:


			
				Minox_IX said:
			
		

> What if people do not want avatars? Would this be forced upon them or would this random avatar suggestion be some kind of opt-in program?
> 
> A:
> QUOTE(Waflix @ May 6 2011, 03:04 PM) When I am reading a topic, I see that a lot of users don't have an avatar. So how about a basic avatar for everyone? Or maybe something like this modification for phpBB (a random basic avatar).
> *Of course it would also be a good idea to create the option to disable this function.*


----------



## Minox (May 6, 2011)

Waflix said:
			
		

> Q:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I meant opt-in as in this feature would not be default. I don't believe forcing changes like random avatars upon users is a good idea.


----------



## Waflix (May 6, 2011)

Minox_IX said:
			
		

> Waflix said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I can't decide such things. My suggestion is to create a default random avatar for users who don't have one, and if they don't they turn it off.
You could also let users choose if they want to have this or not when they register, but this will be a lot harder.


----------



## Shockwind (May 7, 2011)

Sausage Head said:
			
		

> i don't really like to see tons of the same avatar, but a random avatar might be good. avatars are the way i recognize people. it's very confusing if people don't have one.


I agree with you Sausage Head.


----------



## Nathan Drake (May 7, 2011)

I had one, it broke, went to reupload, avatar service was broken, didn't feel like going to the picture service.

Thus, I don't have one and don't care to have a random one either.


----------



## leeday100196 (May 7, 2011)

how hard is it to Google (or insert other search engine here) an avatar that fits your needs? it only needs to be 100 x 140 pixels and you're done! That's what I did, and I'm happy now!


----------



## gameandmatch (May 7, 2011)

I believe this is a good idea


----------



## TheDarkSeed (May 7, 2011)

So what I'm getting from this is that the avatars aren't for the users, but everyone else. I chose this avatar because I think it's cool. Now how do you think a thrasher would feel of he got a random J-pop band as their avatar?


----------



## Waflix (May 7, 2011)

TheDarkSeed said:
			
		

> So what I'm getting from this is that the avatars aren't for the users, but everyone else. I chose this avatar because I think it's cool. Now how do you think a thrasher would feel of he got a random J-pop band as their avatar?



No, a avatar is a personal thing. But this is not a replacement, this is the beginning. A user creates an account, and sees his basic avatar, and thinks "Hey! I know something better than that!". Else he would think "Hey, an empty spot!".
It's not like forcing, it is showing the opportunities. And if they don't want them, the click at some button at his Controls.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (May 7, 2011)

I'd say no to this, I think.
Surprisingly enough people have usernames here. If they don't have an avatar use that.


----------



## Waflix (May 7, 2011)

Made a poll of it!


----------

